# Airplane Wreckage



## Mantadude (May 2, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to post a recent video I took while in Truk Lagoon. This is a short film of the 'Betty Bomber' Airplane wreck. It's a fun and mellow dive. It also happens to be a very photogenic wreck.

I shot this with my trusty Canon 5d, and all of it is shot with natural light an No filters. With the exception of when I am inside, in which I do use some sola lights. I also used the new Canon 16-35mm F4L lens. It has a very good image and relatively sharp corners. Much better than the 17-40mm.

As always, Comments, Likes and Shares are appreciated. 
Enjoy!
Dustin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XF4redU_GE


----------



## Click (May 2, 2015)

Great video. Beautiful shots. Nice work, Dustin..


----------



## meywd (May 2, 2015)

Great work, Thanks for sharing.

p.s. : what did you use for the casing?


----------



## Sporgon (May 2, 2015)

I enjoyed that. Nicely done.


----------



## Mantadude (May 3, 2015)

Click said:


> Great video. Beautiful shots. Nice work, Dustin..



Thank you! Glad you liked it.


----------



## Mantadude (May 3, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> I enjoyed that. Nicely done.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Mantadude (May 3, 2015)

meywd said:


> Great work, Thanks for sharing.
> 
> p.s. : what did you use for the casing?



Thanks, I was using an Ikelite housing and ports.


----------



## bluemoon (May 3, 2015)

very nice!
thanx for sharing!

pierre


----------



## Mantadude (May 3, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> very nice!
> thanx for sharing!
> 
> pierre



Thank you piere!


----------



## kaswindell (May 4, 2015)

Very nice work


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 4, 2015)

!


----------



## AE-1Burnham (May 4, 2015)

Thank you for this Dustin! Nicely made and some great, clear shots. ...I couldn't help but imagine a couple instances (i.e. inside the fuselage perhaps) where the 11-24 would have added something -- but then you need light to cover that.... hehe.
Keep up the sharing,
-John


----------



## Mantadude (May 4, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> Very nice work



Thank you so much for watching!


----------



## Mantadude (May 4, 2015)

AE-1Burnham said:


> Thank you for this Dustin! Nicely made and some great, clear shots. ...I couldn't help but imagine a couple instances (i.e. inside the fuselage perhaps) where the 11-24 would have added something -- but then you need light to cover that.... hehe.
> Keep up the sharing,
> -John



That would be interesting John. Although word is that the 11-24mm is physically too wide to work in the majority of underwater housings/ports and most likely won't be something underwater people use. I have heard of one photographer use it in a nauticam housing and port, but it was a major work around in order to get it to work. 

The problem I see with it, is that generally the wider you get, the worse the corners are when put behind a dome. The 17-40mm was horrible. This new 16-35mm is great. 

As for wide, I normally shoot with a 15mm fisheye, but didn't want the curved lines with the wreck, so I have done the fisheye with lights, it is a challenge to say the least.

Dustin


----------



## expatinasia (May 6, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. I enjoyed watching that and am glad you kept it quite short, as I am sure some would have been tempted to drag it out.

The music was far too dramatic for me, something a little toned down would have suited it more I feel, but that is probably just personal taste.

Where did you get the music from?

Well done and keep up the good work.


----------



## Mantadude (May 6, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Thank you for sharing. I enjoyed watching that and am glad you kept it quite short, as I am sure some would have been tempted to drag it out.
> 
> The music was far too dramatic for me, something a little toned down would have suited it more I feel, but that is probably just personal taste.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the compliments. I felt the music was boarderline too epic for it, but since music is so hard to get and license, I went with it. It was from audiojungle.

Dustin


----------



## expatinasia (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Dustin, I did not know about audiojungle.

It is true that music is a real headache for many people that make their own videos. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mantadude (May 7, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Thanks Dustin, I did not know about audiojungle.
> 
> It is true that music is a real headache for many people that make their own videos.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Thank you. Yes music is the hardest part of the process for me to be honest. Audiojungle is pretty good for $20 you can get a song licensed to use. Just wish there was more content and variety.

Dustin


----------



## expatinasia (May 7, 2015)

Yes, it is a challenging problem. I use YT's own library, but that is not all that great. I am now looking to find music students that would write me original music for a credit and some spending money.


----------

